

Steal This Book (1971) - wz1000
http://www.mindmined.com/public_library/nonfiction/abbie_hoffman_steal_this_book.html

======
trimble-alum
A classic. There's also a pdf of a scanned copy supposedly stolen from the
Library of Congress. [0]

0:
[http://www.semantikon.com/StealThisBookbyAbbieHoffman.pdf](http://www.semantikon.com/StealThisBookbyAbbieHoffman.pdf)

~~~
kw71
It's been a long time since I've seen my printed copy, but I think that remark
was actually printed on the copyright page of the real book.

------
vonklaus
Anyone know of a modern day equivalent to this? This book is about living off
the grid and a sort of anarchistic lifestyle, but it is super dated. Would be
interested in a modern day take on this.

~~~
justizin
Honestly, except for some details, not much has changed.

~~~
Trufa
There's no more Uruguay 10 Centesimos anymore, what will you do without the
soda!

------
recuter
The movie version seems to have languished into even greater obscurity.

I'm rather fond of it, it's appropriately titled "Steal This Movie" and I
believe Abbie would be glad for any of you to do just so.

There's also a lesser book called 'DO IT!' by Jerry Rubin, if you really want
to immerse yourself in that culture. Abbie and Jerry had a falling out and
their later lives looked very different. Jerry even ended up being an early
Apple investor apparently.

~~~
justizin
The movie isn't really a 'version', it's just a movie about Abbie Hoffman.

------
Joeboy
I'd recommend stealing a copy of Ringolevio by Emmet Grogan,

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emmett_Grogan](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emmett_Grogan)

or if your local bookshops' security is too good you can read some of it at
[http://www.diggers.org/ringolevio.htm](http://www.diggers.org/ringolevio.htm)

------
DanBC
People may also be interested in "BAMN - Outlaw Manifestos and Ephemera
1965-1970"

[http://www.amazon.co.uk/BAMN-Any-Means-Necessary-
Manifestos/...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/BAMN-Any-Means-Necessary-
Manifestos/dp/0140032673)

------
davelnewton
I read this book over and over again when I was a kid; my paperback copy is
quite worn.

------
huxley
I wonder if you can still get a free elk or buffalo from the Department of the
Interior.

